# "Cheat" days - How bad are you?



## stev249er

Very rare I have a cheat day but today I'm thinking bollocks to it and getting a pizza.

Who here has cheat days and how much do you "cheat"?


----------



## jjmac

every friday without fail i have a KFC fully loaded meal, and 3 spicey wings


----------



## gearchange

Every Saturday I have a cheesecake or cake,because I don't have sugar in the week I'm clucking for some by the weekend.


----------



## MXD

Every week in prep. Cutting it 2 weeks out mind.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

once every week, usually on fri or sat or sunday, depends when I feel it round those 3 days.

Usally a pizza from sainsburys and half a tub of haagen daaz, nuthin major but nice none the less.


----------



## TprLG

he he he... food p0rn

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/102703-whats-your-favorite-slutty-cheat-meal.html


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> he he he... food p0rn
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/102703-whats-your-favorite-slutty-cheat-meal.html


nice thread whoreage:thumbup1:

i am drawing to the close of this cheat 'week' before starting the rest of the road to next show,i didnt even fancy idea of pizza till i opened this thread now am thinking ordering one frm my kebab shop not sounding to bad an option right now:whistling:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> nice thread whoreage:thumbup1:
> 
> i am drawing to the close of this cheat 'week' before starting the rest of the road to next show,i didnt even fancy idea of pizza till i opened this thread now am thinking ordering one frm my kebab shop not sounding to bad an option right now:whistling:


mwahahaa thank you very much. Don't get much oportunity for any other type of whorage these days so why not!? :laugh:

Having corned-beef and cheese sarnie cravings myself... droooool


----------



## weeman

TprLG said:


> mwahahaa thank you very much. Don't get much oportunity for any other type of whorage these days so why not!? :laugh:
> 
> Having corned-beef and cheese sarnie cravings myself... droooool


see there you go with the corned beef and cheese thing again,my mind remained untainted of that lushness till i came in here as well.

Local Spar is about to get hit,just waiting for a mate to arrive,shall quickly exit him when he gets here and make my way like a man on a mission to get 12'' spicey mince pizza and off into spar for corned beef whilst i wait.

damn you biatch:cursing:


----------



## TprLG

weeman said:


> see there you go with the corned beef and cheese thing again,my mind remained untainted of that lushness till i came in here as well.
> 
> Local Spar is about to get hit,just waiting for a mate to arrive,shall quickly exit him when he gets here and make my way like a man on a mission to get 12'' spicey mince pizza and off into spar for corned beef whilst i wait.
> 
> damn you biatch:cursing:


hee heee HEEEEEEE


----------



## aka

just comeback from two weeks holidays eating really badly, now can't wait to go back to the gym


----------



## aseeby19

Every Sunday followed by herbal dieuretics ... oh. And am really bad

12" pizza with oven chips and raisins

Or

1 liter choc ice cream with half a pound of brownies .12 "pizza .10-8 oat bars

Choclate bars ocassionaly


----------



## stev249er

TprLG said:


> he he he... food p0rn
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/diets-nutrition/102703-whats-your-favorite-slutty-cheat-meal.html


Sorry, I just saw the word porn and now I've lost all concentration........


----------



## stev249er

Off for a 60 mintue tabbing beasting sesh with a 40lb pack, but when I'm done I'm gonna hit Dominos for half price pizzas again.

Me luvs me MOD90 discount card!!!


----------



## Heineken

On keto at the moment and have been for about 8 weeks, I do a binge.. sorry 'carb up' for about 36 hours over the weekend. I have just started this evening and already had a pack of Oreo's, 6 spud waffles with bacon and I'm half way through a bag on Nando's crisps lol. It reminds me how I managed to put so much weight on in the first place :lol:

Still, come back leaner every week though, over compensation and all that


----------



## Cliff

jjmac said:


> every friday without fail i have a KFC fully loaded meal, and 3 spicey wings


Just introduced KFC back into my diet last friday after 11 weeks of cutting.

I had it again this friday and plan to for future fridays! :thumb:


----------



## bigricky

i have a cheat dat every sunday till 2 weeks out from a show. this sunday i'll have bacon, eggs, hash browns toast an beans for brekkie, 2 pizzas from pizaza express for lunch and a triple cheese whopper meal and ice cream in the evening with protein shakes nuts and fruit inbetween


----------



## aka

not quite sure if this thread makes me justify my cheat or be stronger in not cheating


----------



## Lurgilurg

every other Saturday I hit the pub and stumble to the nearest kebab


----------



## Bettyboo

Once a week if pscarb gives the thumbs up, and i have gone off sweet stuff tbh it makes my jaw go funny :s


----------



## Foamy

Just got back from my mates house. Had a lovely Pizza hut and am now just cracking into my first of 6 Nelsons. Happy days.....till tomorrow.


----------



## thetong6969

damn thought i was bad with the odd cheat at wk ends

had a half a pizza last night same just now but had pork steaks in between with protein shakes and nuts and cottage cheese added

think thats it might have the odd small curry wi rice at wotk during the week


----------



## ws0158

i have a cheat meal about 5 times a week, somtimes 2 in one day on weekends, chicken fried rice with cantonese sauce is my favourite, i got quite a quick metabolism so i can get away with it


----------



## MrO2b

i treat one day per week when competing, up until 3 weeks out. last week i put on 4.6kg from waking to bed time on the sunday cheat. shocked tbh, bit disgusted, but keeps me on track for remaining 6 days. i might cut them out further out next time as when i start cheat day i find it very difficult to keep it controlled.


----------



## Khaos1436114653

I must be human....FFS everyday is a cheat day, i eat what i want when i want, i had chinese special fried rice today, earlier i had some spicy chicken wings, maybe i'm a freak....


----------



## JKDRob

Thai for me! I was think of pad thai noodles, chicken panang and thai beef salad.....


----------



## Guest

my whole diet is a huge cheat although i have to make a weight limit in 4weeks so will tighten it up in a while


----------



## hsmann87

today is my carb refeed.

i shoot for 1200g carbs per day woth minimal fat:

rice crispies squares

coco pops cereal bars

jaffa cakes (LOADS!)

low fat pancakes

crumpets

maple syrup and strawberry cream on pancakes and crumpets

low fat scones

low fat pizza (no more than 10g fat)

turkey and ham subway

M&S be good to yourself desserts (virtually zero fat)

haribo starmix

fanta (full sugar!)

lots of fruit

low fat ice cream (carte d'or is the shizznit!)

orange juice...LOTS of orange juice!

thats all in a day. have been doing so pretty much every friday for the past 13 weeks and have leaned out nicely. so yeaaah buddy to that!


----------



## Lois_Lane

Khaos said:


> I must be human....FFS everyday is a cheat day, i eat what i want when i want, i had chinese special fried rice today, earlier i had some spicy chicken wings, maybe i'm a freak....


 I am the same way mate.

TBH i don't usually crave rubbish as in donuts:lol: but a lot of my meals are basically healthy junk meals:confused1:. I am a big eater of mexican food but with a few tweeks you can make it at home with barely any sodium or crap fats.

I do love chicken wings. There is a challenge in a local pub where if you can eat a certain number of mega hot wings you get a shirt.....i think i will give it a go soon.


----------



## Jack92

every friday, i eat everything and anything!


----------



## Gza1

usually a cheat meal, but at the mo im drinking loads of frijj milkshakes and eating choc digestives by the pack lol


----------



## Conscript

My cheat meal today is:

600g rump steak

mcCain oven chips :bounce: with grated blue stilton piled high!!!

pea's and grilled tomato

strawberry's, raspberrys, blueberry's with entire tub of clotted cream and a good serving of double cream

Half a bar of dark chocolate 88% coco

1 bottle peroni (660ml)


----------



## Lois_Lane

G-fresh said:


> My cheat meal today is:
> 
> 600g rump steak
> 
> mcCain oven chips :bounce: with grated blue stilton piled high!!!
> 
> pea's and grilled tomato
> 
> strawberry's, raspberrys, blueberry's with entire tub of clotted cream and a good serving of double cream
> 
> Half a bar of dark chocolate 88% coco
> 
> 1 bottle peroni (660ml)


 Now that sounds superb!!!!

Made me salivate even:thumbup1:


----------



## Conscript

Lois_Lane said:


> Now that sounds superb!!!!
> 
> Made me salivate even:thumbup1:


I was dribbling my way around the supermarket when I was thinking what to get for the big cheat :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza

Normally i don't cheat ever!!

But i saw in tescos what looked like a chilli meatball chibatta pizza, that has my name all over it come next week.


----------



## scottish676

bigricky said:


> i have a cheat dat every sunday till 2 weeks out from a show. this sunday i'll have bacon, eggs, hash browns toast an beans for brekkie, 2 pizzas from pizaza express for lunch and a triple cheese whopper meal and ice cream in the evening with protein shakes nuts and fruit inbetween


Man that sounds awesome


----------



## Papa Lazarou

I do something like Big Ricky tbh, until 2 weeks before the show. Each week it keeps me coming back leaner and stops me cheating at all during the week because a)I get several hours of eating what I like rather than a single meal that leaves me wanting more and b)I find a meal doesn't speed my metabolism up enough and my weight loss actually slows.

Super compensating for say 3pm til I sleep seems to keep the metabolism burning for the next week and fat dropping off. I started my cut on 29th March this year (!) and finish it on 8th October and in my *first* show qualified for the UKBFF finals in Nottingham and beat some bigger guys because of my conditioning, so it defo works.

I'm now 88-89kg (based on yesterdays weight) in the morning, down from 120kg when I started. Needless to say, IMO, either keto or low cab dieting (which is what i'm doing now, up until the show before was keto) is helped by a carb day/session.


----------



## dazzla

stev249er said:


> Very rare I have a cheat day but today I'm thinking bollocks to it and getting a pizza.
> 
> Who here has cheat days and how much do you "cheat"?


i literally eat table spoons of saturated fats!


----------



## Big Dawg

This weekend wasn't too intense. Had:

4 tesco's finest white choc cookies

10 rolo cookies

6 magnums

1 tube salt n vinegar pringles

1 150g bag of kettle crisps

1 huge fill your own pick n mix cup for £4 from tesco

1 triple all day breakfast sandwich

1 deep filled cheese and ham sandwich

1 raisin and biscuit milkybar

1 really big milky bar

3 bags of tesco's own 3 for £1 sweets

2 double cheeseburgers

1 medium fries

1 millionaire's shortbread thing

1 large galaxy bar

And a few protein shakes thrown in as well. That was from friday 5pm to the end of saturday. Would have gone to sunday but didn't feel that would do me any favours.


----------



## SiPhil

AlasTTTair said:


> This weekend wasn't too intense. Had:
> 
> 4 tesco's finest white choc cookies
> 
> 10 rolo cookies
> 
> 6 magnums
> 
> 1 tube salt n vinegar pringles
> 
> 1 150g bag of kettle crisps
> 
> 1 huge fill your own pick n mix cup for £4 from tesco
> 
> 1 triple all day breakfast sandwich
> 
> 1 deep filled cheese and ham sandwich
> 
> 1 raisin and biscuit milkybar
> 
> 1 really big milky bar
> 
> 3 bags of tesco's own 3 for £1 sweets
> 
> 2 double cheeseburgers
> 
> 1 medium fries
> 
> 1 millionaire's shortbread thing
> 
> 1 large galaxy bar
> 
> And a few protein shakes thrown in as well. That was from friday 5pm to the end of saturday. Would have gone to sunday but didn't feel that would do me any favours.


You've inspired me for the coming saturday. Load of different chocolate bars sounds good with a McD for breakfast, pizza for lunch and different pizza for dinner. Can't wait, literally, I'm bloody starving and only day 4 into cut.


----------



## Big Dawg

SiPhil said:


> You've inspired me for the coming saturday. Load of different chocolate bars sounds good with a McD for breakfast, pizza for lunch and different pizza for dinner. Can't wait, literally, I'm bloody starving and only day 4 into cut.


I always find it really difficult to wait til I'm hungry enough to have a proper meal on cheat day lol! Usually I'll just be eating sweets/ crisps every 20 mins with the odd shake thrown in. mcdonalds was on the to do list though, but I wasn't even that hungry when we got in there. Plan was to cheat less intensely through to sunday but thought fcuk it I'll just cheat til the end of saturday, so just whacked in the double cheeseburgers and magnums lol! I bought a pizza to eat but didn't get round to it - very rarely will I cook anything on cheat day.


----------



## FGT

A visit to the Colonel for a deluxe bonless box all dipped in gravy (even if it is made from the water out of the mop bucket) love It!!


----------

